# My latest '09 Seniors



## Sarah23 (Apr 13, 2009)

Lovin' the seniors this spring. I would just do seniors and newborns if I could, for the rest of my life. lol Its where the money is, that for sure (other then weddings, but I have no desire to be a wedding photographer, lol) My senior sales have been averaging around $2k! Im finally getting into my target market. :thumbup:

All shot with my 5D and 70-200 2.8


----------



## jlykins (Apr 14, 2009)

Really cool shots. I like #5 especially. The car pic is nice. The shirt in number 2 looks a little blown but other than that, everything looks good. Great job!


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 14, 2009)

jlykins said:


> Really cool shots. I like #5 especially. The car pic is nice. The shirt in number 2 looks a little blown but other than that, everything looks good. Great job!



Yeah, it is blown. I have been fighting with that pic. I would have masked it back completely, but with the haze from the sun flair, it just looks totally off. I need to work on it some more. Thanks!


----------



## bigtwinky (Apr 14, 2009)

I like the sharpness in the images, you got the eyes on!

First few shots have nice, standard compositions.  I also like the car pic and the last set (which I think you have posted before) of the guy.


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 14, 2009)

oh, did I post the guy before? I dont post here a huge amount and forget. Haha! sorry about that.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 14, 2009)

> I would just do seniors and newborns if I could, for the rest of my life. lol Its where the money is, that for sure


It's driving me crazy that 'Seniors' don't do this up in Canada...or at least it's quite rare.  Most students up here, just get their photo taken by the school hired photographer for the year book.  The seniors just put on a cap & gown, which is all that differentiates the photos from the same ones they have every year for the year book.


----------



## D40 (Apr 14, 2009)

Very nice photos..I do have a few questions...:

1. Did you have an lighting equiptment or were they all done with Natural light?

2. I notice a lot of people like the very bright photo look, the skin tone is almost pale, (I love the photos don't get me wrong) I am just durious as to how this is done, The faces are very sharp and well lit?

3. Is there a good bit of PP done to get these?

Thank you for any info you have...I enjoy this type of shooting, so I want to find out all I can!


----------



## rubbertree (Apr 14, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> It's driving me crazy that 'Seniors' don't do this up in Canada...or at least it's quite rare. Most students up here, just get their photo taken by the school hired photographer for the year book. The seniors just put on a cap & gown, which is all that differentiates the photos from the same ones they have every year for the year book.


 
I know. I never did understand the senior portrait thing as our seniors up here don't do this. Always wondered why the senior portrait was such a big deal down south.
I love these shots, they are really great.
Though I have to say I can't believe that first girl is a senior! She looks so much older (not in a bad way, just older. I looked like I was 12 when I graduated!)


----------



## bigtwinky (Apr 14, 2009)

rubbertree said:


> I know. I never did understand the senior portrait thing as our seniors up here don't do this. Always wondered why the senior portrait was such a big deal down south.
> I love these shots, they are really great.
> Though I have to say I can't believe that first girl is a senior! She looks so much older (not in a bad way, just older. I looked like I was 12 when I graduated!)


 
Ok, so its not just me who hasn't heard about this.  I thought it was because I simply never looked into what is available for photographers as business opportunities.

I assume these senior portraits are faily big in the yearbook?


----------



## mooney101 (Apr 14, 2009)

You photos definitely have the wow factor that the seniors look for. Only advice I can give is watch how your posing the oversize girls and don't be afraid to use the liquify filter. If you make a big girl look then its worth the extra time on the computer, trust me  

"bid mike" just because the seniors in your area don't do it doesn't mean you can't create a market for it. Take a couple of cute popular girls form the local high schools, photography them for free and give a free album. (You'll get some sales form this also) Within a year I bet you will be having more and more seniors wanting the same experience. All seniors are young no matter where they live and if you give them an option to be different and express themselves they will most likely take it.


Benjamin C. Mooney


----------



## smyth (Apr 14, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> It's driving me crazy that 'Seniors' don't do this up in Canada...or at least it's quite rare.  Most students up here, just get their photo taken by the school hired photographer for the year book.  The seniors just put on a cap & gown, which is all that differentiates the photos from the same ones they have every year for the year book.



When I graduated two years ago a lot of the girls were having stuff like this done. No guys though.


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 14, 2009)

Senior portraits are huge here in the US. Its to celebrate a huge milestone, from going from child to adult. Also, its most likely the last time they will have professional pictures done until their wedding, so thats another thing to think about. I know many photographers who JUST do seniors and that is it, and make good money at it. Its a huge industry here! 

Thanks for the tips. I need to work on my liquify skills.  lol


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 14, 2009)

D40 said:


> Very nice photos..I do have a few questions...:
> 
> 1. Did you have an lighting equiptment or were they all done with Natural light?
> 
> ...



Nope, no lighting equipment, just natural light with these.

The lightness is doen with 1. perfect exposure, and 2. a curves boost. I really didnt no a huge ammount of processing to these. Some more then others if I wanted a texture or something. Must, as long as my exposure was spot on, it was just a curves boost, some saturation, and some contrast and thats it.


----------



## D40 (Apr 14, 2009)

Well they are sure dead on!! What about the sun position?


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 14, 2009)

It was about 5-6pm when I shot all of these. So within a couple hours of sunset.


----------



## D40 (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, you are 10x the photographer I am  Where these done it the shade? How did you manage such even lighting on the face?


----------



## manaheim (Apr 22, 2009)

That has to be the most distracting series of watermarks I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## RMThompson (Apr 22, 2009)

In regards to these photos, you surely have an eye for framing and composition, but using all natural light is giving you blowouts in a lot of these photos.

Also, your watermarks are ridiculously distracting.


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 25, 2009)

again, as I have said in past posts, my watermarks are to protect myself, my business, and my clients. I have had clients steal photos off my blog, and print them off themselves, even with a watermark, so I have to make it more obnoxious.  Sorry if you dont like it. Its not there to look pretty.


----------



## margoc (May 15, 2009)

mooney101 said:


> You photos definitely have the wow factor that the seniors look for. Only advice I can give is watch how your posing the oversize girls and don't be afraid to use the liquify filter. If you make a big girl look then its worth the extra time on the computer, trust me
> 
> 
> Benjamin C. Mooney


 
Yeah, the pattern on the rock in the second shot blends right in with the stomach.


----------

